# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Kinderen en Trichotillomania

## Haarproblemen

Men denkt dat Trichotillomania bij ongeveer 0,6% tot 2,5 % van de kinderen voorkomt. Deze schatting is waarschijnlijk nog aan 
de lage kant omdat sommige kinderen niet als zodanig worden gediagnosticeerd

*Een kort termijn probleem?* 
Trichotillomania bij kinderen wordt soms beschouwd als een kort termijn probleem, een gewoonte die na een paar weken weer is verdwenen en soms klopt dat ook. Als het echter na een paar maanden nog niet over is spreken we echt van Trichotillomania.

*Trichotillomania komt niet alleen*
We zien dat veel kinderen en ook volwassenen met Trichotillomania lijden aan een van de volgende aandoeningen zoals:
	Angsten
	Depressies
	ADD / ADHD
	Perfectionisme
Dit is een gevolg van het niet goed functioneren van neurotransmitters. Neurotransmitters controleren veel lichaamsfuncties. Een onbalans in neurotransmitters kan voor een serie van problemen zorgen, inclusief Trichotillomania. Daarom is het logisch dat een kind met Trichotillomania ook kan lijden aan andere functiestoringen. 

*Het goede nieuws*
Het goede nieuws is dat als de onbalans in de neurotransmitters is gecorrigeerd alle verschijnselen kunnen worden aangepakt en verbeterd. 

http://www.haarproblemen.nl
Onafhankelijke en eerlijke voorlichting over alle haarproblemen

Deze informatie wordt u aangeboden door Hans J.Diks, internetjournalist (lid NVJ).
Hans J.Diks is als vrijwilliger werkzaam voor de Stichting Medi-Budget, een non-profit organisatie op het gebied van voorlichting bij haarproblemen.

E-mail: [email protected]

Gratis nieuwsbrief: www.haarproblemen.nl, weblog over meer dan 40 haarproblemen

www.alopecia-vereniging.nl . Vereniging voor lotgenoten met haarproblemen.

(E)boeken van Hans J.Diks: http://urly.nl/hansjdiks

Je hebt pas recht op succes als je waarde toevoegt  (Diksy)

----------

